# الصمامات الكهرطيسية المستخدمة في أجهزة التبريد Solenoid Valves



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


​
​​*(وقل ربي زدني علماً)*​ 


الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له​

وأشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن نبينا محمداً عبده ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - ورضي الله عن صحابته أجمعين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين​ 


​​اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علّمتنا إنّك علاّم الغيوب​ 



(الصمامات الكهرطيسية) ​Solenoid Valves​​​​



اخوتي المهندسين الكرام ​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​ 


(الصمامات الكهرطيسية) Solenoid Valves : ​


وهي عبارة عن صمامات كهرطيسية ( صمامات كهربائية مغناطيسية) تعمل على مبدأ الفتح والإغلاق لتمرير السائل او ايقافه .

تستعمل هذه الصمامات بشكل واسع في أجهزة التبريد ، وتعمل كصمامات الإغلاق اليدوية (سكر ، بلف) ، غير أن وجود المغناطيس الكهربائي ، يدخل هذه الصمامات بالعمل عن بعد بواسطة المنظمات الكهربائية.
 


​



 


اخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
نماذج الصمامات الكهرطيسية:





​
كما تستعمل هذه الصمامات على خطوط سائل وسيط التبريد وخطوط الماء لتتحكم فى جريان وسيط التبريد عن طريق عملية الغلق والفتح ، اي بمعنى ، وقف جريان وسيط التبريد فى حالة عدم الحاجة إليه كصمامات فتح وإغلاق .
​


​
تتألف صمامات التحكم الكهرطيسية من ملف وهو عبارة عن أسلاك من النحاس المعزولة وقلب من الحديد يسحب الى مركزالمجال المغناطيسي للملف عندما يزود الملف بالكهرباء ، وهذا القلب الحديدى موصول بساق الصمام (ذراع) الذي يجلس على فتحة الصمام بحيث يتم فتح أو اغلاق ثقوب الصمام كلما زود الملف بالكهرباء أو قطعت عنه. حيث عندما يغذى الملف بالتيار الكهربى فإن التأثير المغناطيسى للملف يرفع الذراع ويفتح الصمام.

أو يتم فتح أو اغلاق ثقوب الصمام باستخدام غشاء مرن membrane الذي يتحرك بواسطة طرف ذراع الصمام .​
وبشكل عام تركب هذه الصمامات على الخطوط الافقية ، بحيث يركب الصمام المغناطيسي فى وضع أفقي والملف يكون شاقوليا في أعلى الصمام.​ 

اخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
مبدأ عمل الصمامات الكهرطيسية :

يسمى المغناطيس الذي تتولد منه خطوط القدرة تحت تأثير التيار الكهربائي بالظاهرة الكهرطيسية . حيث أن المجال المغناطيسي يظهر ويختفي بوصل وبفصل التيار الكهربائي.






​
يعتبر الصمام الكهرطيسي شكلاً بسيطاً للمغناطيس الكهربائي المؤلف من وشيعة من ناقل نحاسي معزول . 

عند التغذية بالتيار الكهربائي ، يتشكل مجال مغناطيسي ، يجذب إليه بعض المعادن مثل حديد الصب ، وبهذا الشكل فإن القلب ينجذب إلى وشيعة الصمام الكهرطيسي . 

مسمار أو ذراع التوصيل مخصص لفتح أو إغلاق ثقوب الصمام أثناء فتح أو إغلاق الوشيعة الكهرطيسية.

​

اخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​

تنقسم هذه الصمامات الى نوعين:


1. الصمامات ذات الفعل (التأثير) المباشر .. (وتكون للصمامات الصغيرة)





​ 
2. الصمامات المغناطيسية التي تشغل بواسطة صمام متحكم (ذو الآلة الموجهة) .. (وتكون للصمامات الكبيرة)​ 




​
ويوجد نوع من الصمامات الكهربائية المغناطيسية يمكن أيضا فتحه بطريقة يدوية عن طريق ساق خاصة موجودة به.​


​​
اخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
في الصمام ذو التأثير المباشر ، وتحت تأثير المجال المغناطيسي المتشكل في الوشيعة الكهرطيسية ، يرتفع القلب ويرتفع معه ذراع التوصيل الذي يفتح الثقوب في قاعدة الصمام.
​


​
وبهذا الصدد ، فإن عمل الصمام ،يتعلق باستطاعة المغناطيسي الكهربائي ، وبقياس الثقوب في القاعدة لنفس الفرق بالضغط العامل الذي يكون محدوداً عملياً بمقاييس المغناطيس الكهربائي .

 ولذلك ، فإن الصمامات الأكثر متانة عادة تحتوي على آلة موجهة.
في هذا النموذج من الصمامات ، لايفتح ذراع توصيل القلب الثقب الرئيسي بل الثقب الموجه ، حيث يجري الغاز المضغوط الواقع تحت المكبس B عبر الثقب الموجه ، وبالتالي يصبح الضغط تحت المكبس أعلى من فوقه ، وعلى حساب فرق الضغط المكبسي المتشكل ينزاح الى الآعلى فاتحاً الثقب الرئيسي C.​​


​
عند فصل وشيعة المعناطيس الكهربائي ، ينخفض ذراع توصيل القلب ويغلق الثقب الموجه A وبعد ذلك يتعادل الضغط تحت المكبس وفوقه . 

ينخفض المكبس تحت تأثير كتلته ويغلق الثقب الرئيسي فيزداد الضغط فوق المكبس وبإحكام يحافظ على وضعية الإغلاق .​​
اخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


يمكن استعمال الصمام المغناطيسي ، المركب على خط الساثل ، قبل صمام التمدد ، لضبط درجة الحرارة الداخلية في الحيز المبرد ، لعزل بعض المبخرات ، في حالة التركيبات التي تشتمل على عدة مبخرات ، بحيث يتلقى الصمام المغناطيسي الاشارة من الترموستات المركبة داخل الغرفة ، ويقوم باغلاق مجرى سائل وسيط التبريد عندما تبلغ درجة الحرارة الداخلية الدرجة الدنيا المطلوبة.





​والشكل أدناه يبين ثلاث مبخرات بدرجات حرارة تبخر مختلفة موصولة بوحدة التكثيف مشتركة مع ضبط درجات الحرارة الداخلية المحتلفة لكل مبخر بواسطة صمام مغناطيسي لكل منها.




 

وفى التركيبات الكبيرة يكون من الضرورى استعمال عدد كبير من هذه الصمامات (البلوف) للتحكم بطريقة جيده فى عملية التنظيم الأوتوماتيكية لدائرة التبريد.​




اخوكم في الله

م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 مارس 2006)

*ما شاء الله !*





أخي م.عبد المنعم فعلاً موضوع مميز جداً وشرحه وافي جداً ومفهوم, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ولدي سؤال بسيط



> كلما زود الملف بالكهرباء أو قطعت عنه. حيث عندما يغذى الملف بالتيار الكهربى فإن التأثير المغناطيسى للملف يرفع الذراع ويفتح الصمام.


 
هل هذا النوع هو Nomally Opened ؟
ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير
[line]
أخوك أحمد
​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​​اخي م. أحمد ..​​السلام عليكم ​​

الصمام الكهرطيسي من النوع المفتوح (Opened) قليل الاستعمال ونادر ، وهو يعمل بعكس الطريقة المذكورة​​​
وشكراً​


اخوكم في الله

م.عبد المنعم

​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مارس 2006)

عند اختيار الصمام الكهرطيسى يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الميزات التالية :

*

الاستطاعة ، فرق الضغط العامل الأعظمي ، الاستطاعة الكهربائية ، التسرب عبر القاعدة وميزات أخر.
يجب أن يتطابق الصمام مع قوة التيار المطلوبة ، فإذا كان الصمام الكهرطيسى ذو قياس كبير فإن تصريف الوسيط عبره يزداد ، وعند قياس صغير للصمام فإن تيار مركب التريد سيصبح محدوداً.
يجب أن يعمل الصمام عند فرق الضغط العامل الأعظمي ، ففي الحالات الاستثنائية ، إذا لم يفتح الصمام من جراء فرق الضغط الزائد والمفاجىء ، فإنه يؤدي إلى تغذية مستمرة بالتيار وستحترق الوشيعة .
يجب اختيار الصمام للعمل عند توترات وترددات مناسبة للتيار .. . 
استثمار الصمام عند انحراف التوتر إلى أقل من القيمة المسموح بها يعتبر سبباً لعدم إقلاعه ورفضه العمل :
(أ) فإذا كان التوتر مرتفعاً للغاية فإن الوشيعة ستحترق والصمام لن يفتح
(ب) وإذا كان التوتر منخفضأ للغاية فإن الوشيعة ستحترق .
إذا كان التسريب عبر الصمام المغلق محتملاً فإنه يجب استعمال صمام ذوقاعدة معدنية ومسمار توصيل (ذراع) لأن الصمام ذو القاعدة الطرية غير مضمون .
عند العمل المستمر للصمام تتشكل تجعدات في معدن القاعدة والذي يؤدي إلى زيادة التسرب .. 
فالقاعدة المصنوعة من المعدن ، يجب أن يكون تآكلها أقل ما يمكن ومنتظم أيضاً ، عندها يبقى التسرب عبر هذا الصمام المغلق ثابت أو يتناقص ، كما تعتبر الجزيئات الغريبة على سطح القاعدة سببأ للتسرب الزائد.
أخيراً ، عند اختيار الصمام يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار، قياس الوصلات ، وقدرة التمرير ، والمعادن التي صمم منها الصمام وميزات أخرى...
*

*
*



آمل من الله أن أكون حققت الفائدة المرجوة لأخوتي المهندسين ، وأطلب منكم الدعاء لكم ولي ، إنه سميع الدعاء.​ 


والله من وراء القصد​ 


وشكراً​اخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 مارس 2006)

ماشاء الله ..!
بالفعل مشاركة مميزة .. !!
وهذا يدلّ على قوة التفاعل وردود الافعال !!!!!!
أين أنتم يامشرفين ياأعضاء يامهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mmervat (16 يونيو 2006)

اخى الفاضل الصور المرفقه لاتظهر فى هذا الموضوع هل من حل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 يونيو 2006)

أختي الفاضلة Mmervat أهلاً بك ..
عندما تم كتابة الموضوع ، كان رد الفعل من قبل الاخوة المهتمين بأن الصور لا تظهر .. بالرغم من محاولاتي العديدة .. وطلب مني ارسال الصور الى المشرف للمعالجة اصولاً .. وتمت عملية الارسال .. ولا أعلم ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ... والحل عند المشرف ..
وفقك الله ..


----------



## sam6 (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## Mmervat (16 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل م. عبد المنعم على الرد


----------



## أبو حذيفة الليبي (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا أخي وبارك فيك 
أخوكم أبو حذيفة الليبي


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين اخوتي على المرور .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يناير 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يناير 2007)

Thank's very much 
What I Need
.Solenoid Valve
Pressure = 4 Bar
Voltage = 24 Volt
Medium = Gasoil
Orifice = 1" , 1"1/2 , 2" , 4"
The best type which I looking for is - Flange Type
With my best Regards


----------



## ايمن علي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي المهندس / عبد المنعم 
اريد ان اشاهد الصور التي الداله


----------



## محمود تكيف (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى فى الله م.عبد المنعم
انه موضوع متميز جدا وفعال من المعلومات التى توجد فيه 
وجزاك الله كل خير وارجو منك السرعه فى ارسال الصور.


----------



## صديق القمر (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

وين الرسومات


----------



## المتكامل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## QAYSJO (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## toktok66 (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا فاعل الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد صلاح (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو حضرتك تنزله ملف ورد أو pdf


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (20 أغسطس 2009)

بكل تأكيد مشاركة قيمة ومفيدة اشكرك اخي الكريم عليها.


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووو ر كتير


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابوبكرعابدين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الرسومات غير مرئية أرجو من حضراتكم يا بش مهندسين ان ترفقوا ملف word أو pdf


----------



## ابوبكرعابدين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يوجد رسومات للشرح الموجود نرجوا من حضراتكم ارفاق صور ورسومات للتوضيح وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابوبكرعابدين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

نحن معك علي الخط يا مهندس عبد المنعم جزاك الله خير بس لية طلب لو سمحت عاوز صور للموضوع solonid valve وشكرا لك أخيك الأصغر مهندس أبوبكر عابدين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور ياسيدي و لو فيه تفاصيل عن الصمام الثلاثي المخارج مع رسومات التوصيل الكهربي و الاعطال تبقي زدت اجرا


----------



## 000403 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك .... 
إبتسم...
فإن هناك من... يحبك...
يعتنى بك...
يحميك ...
ينصرك...
يسمعك ...
يراك...
انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )





قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## حبيب (15 يناير 2010)

احسن الله لك الاجر والثواب


----------



## خادم محمد (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير موضوع مهم


----------



## سهر الشاهر (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عني كل الخير والله صار كم يوم ابحث عن هذا الموضوع اتمنا من الله ان يزيد من علمك


----------



## سهر الشاهر (17 مايو 2010)

الله يحفك على هذا الجهد
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
:75::75::75::75::75::75:
:20::20::20::20::20:
:75::75::75::75:
:20::20::20:
:77::77:
:77:​


----------



## ali80 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومات وعاشت ايدك يل بطل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تخاريف (24 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز موضوعك متميز للغاية .. ولكني ابحث عن شيء مثل الــ solonoid valv 
ولكن بفكرة عمل مختلفة تماما 
فمن الواضح من الشرح انه عند فصل وتوصيل التيار يحدث تسرب للمائع 
انا اريد العكس .. ولا اعرف كيف اجده 
اريد عند حدوث تسريب للمائع يحدث فصل او توصيل للتيار .. هل لك ان تساعدني في ذلك 
مع تحياتي والسلام


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

:18:
:18:
:18:
:73::19:
:18:
:18:
:18:


----------

